# Preferred Network Type?



## solidspidey (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I noticed in my Better Battery Stats that I have alot of com.android.phone alarms, more specifically "com.android.internal.telephony.gprs-data-stall". In about 8 hours of use its normal for the number of these to be around the 150 range. (The pics I attached have a low number of alarms at the moment as the phone has only been unplugged for 36 mins)

Now when I check Settings > Mobile Networks > Network Mode, I set to LTE/CDMA, though sometimes after a reboot it switches to CDMA/EvDo auto.

Also, using the app Phone Info (Alternatively dialing *#*#4636#*#*) and going to Phone Information, my Set Preferred Network Type is GSM/CMDA auto (PRL). Again, changing this to LTE/CDMA auto (PRL) works but will change back to GSM/CMDA auto (PRL) after a reboot.

I'm not sure if the data-stall alarm is because of these network settings or not or if they are normal for the android OS. Its worth mentioning that I do not have any cdma/lte network disconnects or delayed handoffs etc. My connections work as they should and my phone sleeps as it should (I think).

I have a toro nexus running AOKP mr build 1. Perhaps I accidently flashed the wrong AOKP version? Which I HIGHLY doubt.

Maybe others using toro AOKP 4.2.1 can chime in on their settings. I attached some pictures for all to see.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

That's interesting. My dialer menus shows GSM/CDMA on cm10.1 as well. My settings menu does show LTE/CDMA tho, and it sticks even after a reboot.


----------



## solidspidey (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!

Do you get a lot of data stall alarms in better battery stats? Maybe I get them alot because of my poor signal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

LTE is a GSM technology. That's normal for this phone.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

brkshr said:


> LTE is a GSM technology. That's normal for this phone.


I thought I remember reading that somewhere. The weird thing is the dialer does have an LTE/CDMA option as well.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> I thought I remember reading that somewhere. The weird thing is the dialer does have an LTE/CDMA option as well.


Ya, that confused me awhile ago as well. I created a thread just like this around this time last year.


----------



## solidspidey (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys.

Anyone have any idea what that telephony.data.stall is?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

